
The Quora Explosion (raw data) - jmorin007
http://blog.dustincurtis.com/the-explosion-of-quora
======
marssaxman
After hearing enough mentions of Quora I went to look at it and found nothing
but a sign-up page. The "about" page reads like someone tried to translate
their schema into English; it tells me what the thing does but gives me no
hint as to why I should care. Is there some other entrance that lets you see
actual content?

Why are people using this site? How do they find out that there's something
worth using inside? I only guess that they are doing so because enough people
are talking about it, but I suppose that could just mean that Quora is
spending a lot on PR.

